# Anyone have plans for a display easel?



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Wife has a couple paintings that she would like to put on display around the house. She does not want them on the wall.

Anyone have something for a turn of the century cherry or walnut ornate easel?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Try.....http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=431


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Like this?*

http://www.easelsonline.com/Display-Easels-Georgian-Display-Easel-p/xd-ge-65.htm
The site posted above (woodworkersworkshop) charges for plans and I couldn't get that link to work. so I searched for display easels and found the above. No plans however, just the design for your own interpretation. :thumbsup: bill
Here's another:http://xylemdesign.com/Easels/DisplayEasels/WoodenDisplayEasels/CarvedFrenchEasel.asp


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys. That gives me some ideas to work with. :thumbsup:


----------

